# Some People!



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

My groomer and the lady who gets the co-op delivered to her house both claim to feed raw, but grind it all up and add veggies.
The co-op lady was complaining yesterday on the phone because she was leaving out of town and the delivery was delayed a day. She was all stressed out because she had only two days to grind all the meat and add the 'glop'. I gently asked her why she bothered, since her dogs all have their teeth, and she proceeded to tell me how they need it ground up. Feeding with bones in is too dangerous according to her, plus they need their veggies.

I can't even imagine what an enormous mess and waste of time grinding all that food must be! 

To each their own I guess.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, some people just have a belief that dogs and people need the same diet! (eat your vegetables)  
I have to say I was almost ready to start grinding the turkey necks as that is the one meat cut my female has had the most problems with, now I just have to cut it into small, small pieces and she still will chew it and she does fine.
At least they are getting better than dogfood.:biggrin:


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it - on the other forum....:wink: someone was discussing the glop factor and I responded similar to you and then it went on. I just didn't contribute anymore at that point since it's only been a month for us lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we're not even at the two week mark yet LOL...but i'm packing food for weeks in advance....so, next is adding turkey necks...

since i have a pug, i used a hammer to break it up a little....

and, since i never listen...sorry RFD....i fed each dog a piece of turkey neck to see if they would tolerate it...otherwise they were going to stay on chicken for another two weeks....

they did and now you can hear me hammering away at turkey necks for the pug boy....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

have you tried giving the pug non-hammered food yet? I'm just curious as I've never raw-fed a pug, but i wonder if he could be weaned onto it so you can keep his teeth even cleaner. I just see so many pugs with horrendous dental issues from their jaw structure, it would be great if that could be prevented! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

spookychick13 said:


> I can't even imagine what an enormous mess and waste of time grinding all that food must be!
> 
> To each their own I guess.


See this is why people complain that raw feeding is just too time-consuming and complicated - because they make it that way!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> have you tried giving the pug non-hammered food yet? I'm just curious as I've never raw-fed a pug, but i wonder if he could be weaned onto it so you can keep his teeth even cleaner. I just see so many pugs with horrendous dental issues from their jaw structure, it would be great if that could be prevented! :smile:


he is one of those dogs that doesn't gnaw, mash, chew.....he is very food driven as pugs tend to be...

unlike malia who sniffs, licks, lays down, delicately begins from one end and mashes and gnaws and pulls until, methodically, she is finished...

bubba the pug takes the entire drummette or back into his mouth or tries to...and then proceeds to try and swallow....when he can't do that, i figure i've got four minutes before brain damage sets in...so i just wait and of course, he regurgitates and then maybe mashes once and tries again...until he is finished...

i am hoping at some point that he slows down just a wee bit....but i doubt it and he seems to be enjoying himself, flinging his head and entire body around, spewing forth bits of mucusy unrecognisable pieces of chicken....

but he cleans it up so well, how can i possibly interrupt his food lust?

turkey necks on the other hand can be very wide so i'll start with the hammer to start breaking it down and then i will buy narrower necks and give him longer pieces....

i think many dogs, whether they are pugs or not have that dentition issue....his teeth are already looking better...just taking him off kibble, even when we cooked the food helped.

and i don't get why people grind the bone. it kind of defeats the purpose.

i like seeing them work to eat.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

magicre, love your blow by blow details of Bubba's eating habbits.....Toooo funny. Like Surilove, I too have only been feeding PMR for about 6 weeks. I have almost given up trying to explain it to people unless I know they are really serious about their inquiry. So glad I found PMR it makes raw feeding so very easy. Grace is having a great time eating now and we enjoy watching her. She knows when her ears get tied up....dinner is a come'n!!!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

redspoo said:


> She knows when her ears get tied up....dinner is a come'n!!!


Are you using a scrunchie? I think I need to do this with the spoos.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SuriLove said:


> Are you using a scrunchie? I think I need to do this with the spoos.


I started using a scrunchie for my american cocker. Works like a charm.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

SuriLove said:


> Are you using a scrunchie? I think I need to do this with the spoos.


I tried a scruchie but Grace has really soft hair and as soon as she shook her head it came out. I have a thick rubber band that I use and it works great!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hehe, I keep Flip so shaved these days I don't need a scrunchie, but I still laugh at how particular he is.
He will NOT touch his food with his paws, still.

Jack the Cavalier will, though! I thought it was going to be the opposite, since Flip is kind of my rough and tumble guy and Jack is a huge wimp, but nope!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks.

I have been watching Olie amd Aoki and they won't touch either.

Suri and Coco don't care. :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

redspoo said:


> magicre, love your blow by blow details of Bubba's eating habbits.....Toooo funny. Like Surilove, I too have only been feeding PMR for about 6 weeks. I have almost given up trying to explain it to people unless I know they are really serious about their inquiry. So glad I found PMR it makes raw feeding so very easy. Grace is having a great time eating now and we enjoy watching her. She knows when her ears get tied up....dinner is a come'n!!!


i tell anyone who asks LOL....i love the look on their faces, ranging from disgust to 'are you crazy?' looks....

and the scrunchie - rubber band conversation you're having....brings back many memories of truffles my cocker spaniel.....i had to use a thick rubber band too.....ah, she hated it, but eating with her ears wasn't a joy to clean...


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Hehe, I keep Flip so shaved these days I don't need a scrunchie, but I still laugh at how particular he is.
> He will NOT touch his food with his paws, still.
> 
> Jack the Cavalier will, though! I thought it was going to be the opposite, since Flip is kind of my rough and tumble guy and Jack is a huge wimp, but nope!


Grace will NOT touch meat with her feet either!! I thought maybe it was a poodle "thang", but Suri does it so I don't know...Grace cracks me up, she will almost do a head stand to chew the meat with the side of her face pinned to the ground, but will NOT hold it with her feet! Funny, she uses her feet for EVERYTHING else.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba on the other hand and now we know why he is named bubba....gets chicken in between his toes...whilst malia tries to never touch the chicken...moves it with her nose if she must...


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.. that doesn't even seem healthy.. :S


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

magicre said:


> bubba on the other hand and now we know why he is named bubba....gets chicken in between his toes...whilst malia tries to never touch the chicken...moves it with her nose if she must...



Tiger will ONLY touch it with his mouth. If he needs to pick it up/move it, it's with his mouth. If he can't grasp it with his teeth, he just leaves it there and begs me to give him another piece.. lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rawfeederr said:


> Tiger will ONLY touch it with his mouth. If he needs to pick it up/move it, it's with his mouth. If he can't grasp it with his teeth, he just leaves it there and begs me to give him another piece.. lol


that's the same with malia....bubba, on the other hand, becomes one with the food LOL


----------

